
Ask HN: Do webcam covers really work? - namechecksout
There&#x27;s been quite a lot of buzz on online spying which gave rise to the creation of numerous webcam covers. But can they actually protect us? And are there any &quot;stylish&quot; ones that don&#x27;t prevent laptop from closing and are also suitable for a smartphone? Because post-its don&#x27;t do it for me.
======
hifumi
You can cut down a piece of electrical tape and put that over your webcam.
It's not rocket science.

